# Acentos e Ç no terminal:

## Maragato

Opa instalei o gentoo aqui mas não sabia que era necessário hablitar o suporte a português diretamente no kernel, é possível dar suporte a caracteres como é, ç, ã e similares no terminal sem ter de recompilar o kernel?

Grato pela atenção.

----------

## r3pek

sim, em principio basta alterares a fonte no /etc/rc.conf.

Experimenta por a "lat9w-16"

----------

## Maragato

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> sim, em principio basta alterares a fonte no /etc/rc.conf.
> 
> Experimenta por a "lat9w-16"

 

Eu modifiquei isso, mas as mudanças não foram efetuadas, eu preciso fazer algo como um env-update para que as mudanças tenham efeito?

----------

## r3pek

A maneira + facil é fazeres um restart, se não kiseres/puders, faz:

setfont lat9w-16 --tty=<terminal>

<terminal> pode ser /dev/tty0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6

----------

## Maragato

 *r3pek wrote:*   

> A maneira + facil é fazeres um restart, se não kiseres/puders, faz:
> 
> setfont lat9w-16 --tty=<terminal>
> 
> <terminal> pode ser /dev/tty0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6

 

Opa reiniciei o sistema e funcionou, porém no terminal do gnome (gnome-terminal) ainda não consigo usa-los. Alguma idéia?

----------

## r3pek

Isso ja tem a ver com as fontes do gnome e nao uso gnome nao te posso ajudar nesse caso.

----------

## Maragato

 *Maragato wrote:*   

>  *r3pek wrote:*   A maneira + facil é fazeres um restart, se não kiseres/puders, faz:
> 
> setfont lat9w-16 --tty=<terminal>
> 
> <terminal> pode ser /dev/tty0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 
> ...

 

Arrumei está em settings no menu do gnome terminal, tipo a única coisa que eu notei é que quando eu dou backspace eu estou apagando parte do $ que fica após o meu nome de usuário.

----------

## mascanho

executa la 

```
locale
```

 e posta o output !

----------

## Mythos

a solução é esta segue-a ponto por ponto:

Consegui resolver a situação dos acentos no anjuta, eclipse e etc.

solução:

/etc/rc.conf

```
KEYMAP="pt-latin1 euro2"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

/etc/env.d/02locale

```
LANG=LANG=en_US.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=pt_PT@euro

LC_NUMERIC=pt_PT@euro

LC_TIME=pt_PT@euro

LC_COLLATE=pt_PT

LC_MONETARY=pt_PT@euro

LC_PAPER=pt_PT@euro

LC_NAME=pt_PT@euro

LC_ADDRESS=pt_PT@euro

LC_TELEPHONE=pt_PT@euro

LC_MEASUREMENT=pt_PT@euro

LC_IDENTIFICATION=pt_PT@euro

LC_MESSAGES=en_US

```

/etc/locales.build

```
en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP/EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8/UTF-8

#ja_JP/EUC-JP

en_HK/ISO-8859-1

en_PH/ISO-8859-1

#de_DE/ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro/ISO-8859-15

#es_MX/ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR/UTF-8

#fr_FR/ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro/ISO-8859-15

#it_IT/ISO-8859-1

pt_PT/ISO-8859-1

pt_PT@euro/ISO-8859-15

pt_PT.UTF-8/UTF-8
```

```

emerge -Dav glibc
```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1  -build -debug -erandom -hardened +multilib +nls -nomalloccheck -nptl -nptlonly -pic +userlocales 0 kB 

não se esqueçam do userlocales

dispatch-conf

e zap-new quanto à conf do locales.build

reboot

e voilá heis os acentos após compilação  :Smile: 

isto está no topic do teclado ... para a próxima está mais atento

isto funciona com C eclipse anjuta etc etc etc, consola e bla bla bla.

----------

## Maragato

Caras não resolvei aqui e pra piorar descobri que setando o encoding pra utf se eu dou backspace após qualquer tecla eu apago até mesmo meu nome tipo

eu@darkstar~# eu apago, eu não quero deixar meu linux em português eu só quero poder escrever como eu estou fazendo aqui, com acentos e caracteres como o ç. Mas valeu pela força.

Bah aqui tá o output do locale:

```
LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=

```

----------

## mascanho

aki esta o meu e funciona ke nem uma maravilha :

```

> locale

LANG=pt_PT.utf8

LC_CTYPE="pt_PT.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="pt_PT.utf8"

LC_TIME="pt_PT.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="pt_PT.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="pt_PT.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="pt_PT.utf8"

LC_PAPER="pt_PT.utf8"

LC_NAME="pt_PT.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="pt_PT.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pt_PT.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pt_PT.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pt_PT.utf8"

LC_ALL=pt_PT.utf8

```

isso e bastante simples, basta fazeres como tens no primeiro post !

e esperimenta la fazer 

```
 export LC_ALL="pt_PT@euro"
```

----------

## Mythos

 *Maragato wrote:*   

> Caras não resolvei aqui e pra piorar descobri que setando o encoding pra utf se eu dou backspace após qualquer tecla eu apago até mesmo meu nome tipo
> 
> eu@darkstar~# eu apago, eu não quero deixar meu linux em português eu só quero poder escrever como eu estou fazendo aqui, com acentos e caracteres como o ç. Mas valeu pela força.
> 
> Bah aqui tá o output do locale:
> ...

 

posta ai o teu locale -a de certeza que tens o locale.ebuild mal configurado ou não recompilaste o glibc.

----------

## mascanho

faz como te disse ke worka na perfeiçao, ou entao configuras o locales.ebuild e compilas a glibc com a USE userlocales

----------

## Mythos

 *mascanho wrote:*   

> faz como te disse ke worka na perfeiçao, ou entao configuras o locales.ebuild e compilas a glibc com a USE userlocales

 

Essa não é a melhor maneira ... imagina que tal como eu ele não gosta de ter tudo em português e gostava de ter os menus em Inglês como é que faria ?

acho que a maneira como configurei o teclado é das melhorzinhas, funciona que é um charme ...

----------

## mascanho

o ke ??? como tu fizeste ? lol ja reparei ke gostas mnto de fazer pub akele post ke fizeste, e desde ja te digo ke o teclado aki funciona na perfeiçao tudo rula bem, feito da maneira ke eu disse e n tenho ca mensagens nenhumas em pt, tudo em ingles !

por isso se ele fizer como lhe disse vai funcionar !

Nao desacreditando o teu post sobre isso claro !!!

----------

## Mythos

... o post apenas vem no seguimento de outro post no mesmo sitio, com apenas uma melhoria pelo menos que resultou aqui ...

enfim ... acordei com os pés de fora.

----------

## mascanho

hehehhe, sim vi ta mnto bom, e como disse n desacreditando o teu post, simplesmente aki puz tudo a workaar dekela maneira ke poestei em cima, mas enfim isto e como as doenças, cada caso e um caso  :Razz: 

----------

## Maragato

 *Mythos wrote:*   

>  *mascanho wrote:*   faz como te disse ke worka na perfeiçao, ou entao configuras o locales.ebuild e compilas a glibc com a USE userlocales 
> 
> Essa não é a melhor maneira ... imagina que tal como eu ele não gosta de ter tudo em português e gostava de ter os menus em Inglês como é que faria ?
> 
> acho que a maneira como configurei o teclado é das melhorzinhas, funciona que é um charme ...

 

Exato eu quero o sistema em inglês somento com suporte aos caracteres em português, aqui tá o meu locale -a

```
ar_SA.utf8

ar_SD

ar_SD.iso88596

ar_SD.utf8

ar_SY

ar_SY.iso88596

ar_SY.utf8

ar_TN

ar_TN.iso88596

ar_TN.utf8

ar_YE

ar_YE.iso88596

ar_YE.utf8

az_AZ.utf8

be_BY

be_BY.cp1251

be_BY.utf8

bg_BG

bg_BG.cp1251

bg_BG.utf8

bn_BD

bn_BD.utf8

bn_IN

bn_IN.utf8

bokmal

bokm\uffffl

br_FR

br_FR.iso88591

br_FR.iso885915@euro

br_FR@euro

bs_BA

bs_BA.iso88592

byn_ER

byn_ER.utf8

ca_ES

ca_ES.iso88591

ca_ES.iso885915@euro

ca_ES.utf8

ca_ES@euro

catalan

croatian

cs_CZ

cs_CZ.iso88592

cs_CZ.utf8

cy_GB

cy_GB.iso885914

cy_GB.utf8

czech

da_DK

da_DK.iso88591

da_DK.utf8

danish

dansk

de_AT

de_AT.iso88591

de_AT.iso885915@euro

de_AT.utf8

de_AT@euro

de_BE

de_BE.iso88591

de_BE.iso885915@euro

de_BE.utf8

de_BE@euro

de_CH

de_CH.iso88591

de_CH.utf8

de_DE

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE.utf8

de_DE@euro

de_LU

de_LU.iso88591

de_LU.iso885915@euro

de_LU.utf8

de_LU@euro

deutsch

dutch

eesti

el_GR

el_GR.iso88597

el_GR.utf8

en_AU

en_AU.iso88591

en_AU.utf8

en_BW

en_BW.iso88591

en_BW.utf8

en_CA

en_CA.iso88591

en_CA.utf8

en_DK

en_DK.iso88591

en_DK.utf8

en_GB

en_GB.iso88591

en_GB.utf8

en_HK

en_HK.iso88591

en_HK.utf8

en_IE

en_IE.iso88591

en_IE.iso885915@euro

en_IE.utf8

en_IE@euro

en_IN

en_IN.utf8

en_NZ

en_NZ.iso88591

en_NZ.utf8

en_PH

en_PH.iso88591

en_PH.utf8

en_SG

en_SG.iso88591

en_SG.utf8

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

en_ZA

en_ZA.iso88591

en_ZA.utf8

en_ZW

en_ZW.iso88591

en_ZW.utf8

es_AR

es_AR.iso88591

es_AR.utf8

es_BO

es_BO.iso88591

es_BO.utf8

es_CL

es_CL.iso88591

es_CL.utf8

es_CO

es_CO.iso88591

es_CO.utf8

es_CR

es_CR.iso88591

es_CR.utf8

es_DO

es_DO.iso88591

es_DO.utf8

es_EC

es_EC.iso88591

es_EC.utf8

es_ES

es_ES.iso88591

es_ES.iso885915@euro

es_ES.utf8

es_ES@euro

es_GT

es_GT.iso88591

es_GT.utf8

es_HN

es_HN.iso88591

es_HN.utf8

es_MX

es_MX.iso88591

es_MX.utf8

es_NI

es_NI.iso88591

es_NI.utf8

es_PA

es_PA.iso88591

es_PA.utf8

es_PE

es_PE.iso88591

es_PE.utf8

es_PR

es_PR.iso88591

es_PR.utf8

es_PY

es_PY.iso88591

es_PY.utf8

es_SV

es_SV.iso88591

es_SV.utf8

es_US

es_US.iso88591

es_US.utf8

es_UY

es_UY.iso88591

es_UY.utf8

es_VE

es_VE.iso88591

es_VE.utf8

estonian

et_EE

et_EE.iso88591

et_EE.iso885915

et_EE.utf8

eu_ES

eu_ES.iso88591

eu_ES.iso885915@euro

eu_ES.utf8

eu_ES@euro

fa_IR

fa_IR.utf8

fi_FI

fi_FI.iso88591

fi_FI.iso885915@euro

fi_FI.utf8

fi_FI@euro

finnish

fo_FO

fo_FO.iso88591

fo_FO.utf8

fr_BE

fr_BE.iso88591

fr_BE.iso885915@euro

fr_BE.utf8

fr_BE@euro

fr_CA

fr_CA.iso88591

fr_CA.utf8

fr_CH

fr_CH.iso88591

fr_CH.utf8

fr_FR

fr_FR.iso88591

fr_FR.iso885915@euro

fr_FR.utf8

fr_FR@euro

fr_LU

fr_LU.iso88591

fr_LU.iso885915@euro

fr_LU.utf8

fr_LU@euro

fran\uffffais

french

ga_IE

ga_IE.iso88591

ga_IE.iso885915@euro

ga_IE.utf8

ga_IE@euro

galego

galician

gd_GB

gd_GB.iso885915

german

gez_ER

gez_ER.utf8

gez_ER.utf8@abegede

gez_ER@abegede

gez_ET

gez_ET.utf8

gez_ET.utf8@abegede

gez_ET@abegede

gl_ES

gl_ES.iso88591

gl_ES.iso885915@euro

gl_ES.utf8

gl_ES@euro

greek

gu_IN

gu_IN.utf8

gv_GB

gv_GB.iso88591

gv_GB.utf8

he_IL

he_IL.iso88598

he_IL.utf8

hebrew

hi_IN

hi_IN.utf8

hr_HR

hr_HR.iso88592

hr_HR.utf8

hrvatski

hu_HU

hu_HU.iso88592

hu_HU.utf8

hungarian

icelandic

id_ID

id_ID.iso88591

id_ID.utf8

is_IS

is_IS.iso88591

is_IS.utf8

it_CH

it_CH.iso88591

it_CH.utf8

it_IT

it_IT.iso88591

it_IT.iso885915@euro

it_IT.utf8

it_IT@euro

italian

iw_IL

iw_IL.iso88598

iw_IL.utf8

ja_JP

ja_JP.eucjp

ja_JP.ujis

ja_JP.utf8

japanese

japanese.euc

ka_GE

ka_GE.georgianps

kk_KZ

kk_KZ.pt154

kl_GL

kl_GL.iso88591

kl_GL.utf8

kn_IN

kn_IN.utf8

ko_KR

ko_KR.euckr

ko_KR.utf8

korean

korean.euc

kw_GB

kw_GB.iso88591

kw_GB.utf8

lg_UG

lg_UG.iso885910

lithuanian

lo_LA

lo_LA.utf8

lt_LT

lt_LT.iso885913

lt_LT.utf8

lv_LV

lv_LV.iso885913

lv_LV.utf8

mi_NZ

mi_NZ.iso885913

mk_MK

mk_MK.iso88595

mk_MK.utf8

ml_IN

ml_IN.utf8

mn_MN

mn_MN.utf8

mr_IN

mr_IN.utf8

ms_MY

ms_MY.iso88591

ms_MY.utf8

mt_MT

mt_MT.iso88593

mt_MT.utf8

nb_NO

nb_NO.iso88591

nb_NO.utf8

ne_NP

ne_NP.utf8

nl_BE

nl_BE.iso88591

nl_BE.iso885915@euro

nl_BE.utf8

nl_BE@euro

nl_NL

nl_NL.iso88591

nl_NL.iso885915@euro

nl_NL.utf8

nl_NL@euro

nn_NO

nn_NO.iso88591

nn_NO.utf8

no_NO

no_NO.ISO-8859-1

norwegian

nynorsk

oc_FR

oc_FR.iso88591

om_ET

om_ET.utf8

om_KE

om_KE.iso88591

pa_IN

pa_IN.utf8

pl_PL

pl_PL.iso88592

pl_PL.utf8

polish

portuguese

pt_BR

pt_BR.iso88591

pt_BR.utf8

pt_PT

pt_PT.iso88591

pt_PT.iso885915@euro

pt_PT.utf8

pt_PT@euro

ro_RO

ro_RO.iso88592

ro_RO.utf8

romanian

ru_RU

ru_RU.iso88595

ru_RU.koi8r

ru_RU.utf8

ru_UA

ru_UA.koi8u

ru_UA.utf8

russian

se_NO

se_NO.utf8

sid_ET

sid_ET.utf8

sk_SK

sk_SK.iso88592

sk_SK.utf8

sl_SI

sl_SI.iso88592

sl_SI.utf8

slovak

slovene

slovenian

so_DJ

so_DJ.iso88591

so_ET

so_ET.utf8

so_KE

so_KE.iso88591

so_SO

so_SO.iso88591

spanish

sq_AL

sq_AL.iso88591

sq_AL.utf8

st_ZA

st_ZA.iso88591

st_ZA.utf8

sv_FI

sv_FI.iso88591

sv_FI.iso885915@euro

sv_FI.utf8

sv_FI@euro

sv_SE

sv_SE.iso88591

sv_SE.utf8

swedish

ta_IN

ta_IN.utf8

te_IN

te_IN.utf8

tg_TJ

tg_TJ.koi8t

th_TH

th_TH.tis620

th_TH.utf8

thai

ti_ER

ti_ER.utf8

ti_ET

ti_ET.utf8

tig_ER

tig_ER.utf8

tl_PH

tl_PH.iso88591

tr_TR

tr_TR.iso88599

tr_TR.utf8

tt_RU.utf8

turkish

uk_UA

uk_UA.koi8u

uk_UA.utf8

ur_PK

ur_PK.utf8

uz_UZ

uz_UZ.iso88591

uz_UZ.utf8@cyrillic

uz_UZ@cyrillic

vi_VN

vi_VN.tcvn

vi_VN.utf8

wa_BE

wa_BE.iso88591

wa_BE.iso885915@euro

wa_BE.utf8

wa_BE@euro

xh_ZA

xh_ZA.iso88591

xh_ZA.utf8

yi_US

yi_US.cp1255

zh_CN

zh_CN.gb18030

zh_CN.gb2312

zh_CN.gbk

zh_CN.utf8

zh_HK

zh_HK.big5hkscs

zh_HK.utf8

zh_SG

zh_SG.gb2312

zh_SG.gbk

zh_TW

zh_TW.big5

zh_TW.euctw

zh_TW.utf8

zu_ZA

zu_ZA.iso88591

zu_ZA.utf8

```

Ainda estou com o problema de que quando habilito o utf o backspace apaga mais do que deveria, por exemplo o hostname e o user name do terminal.

----------

## Mythos

este é o meu locale -a

```
bash-2.05b$ locale -a

C

en_HK

en_PH

en_US

en_US.utf8

POSIX

pt_PT

pt_PT@euro

pt_PT.utf8

```

esses isos estão ai mal ... acho eu ...

posta ai o teu 

```
/etc/locales.build
```

----------

## Maragato

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> este é o meu locale -a
> 
> [code]
> 
> posta ai o teu [code]/etc/locales.build[/code]

 

Aqui está:

[code]# This file names the list of locales to be built when glibc is installed.

# The format is <locale>/<charmap>, where <locale> is a locale from the

# /usr/share/i18n/locales directory, and <charmap> is name of one of the files

# in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/. All blank lines and lines starting with # are

# ignored. Here is an example:

# en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

ja_JP.EUC-JP/EUC-JP

ja_JP.UTF-8/UTF-8

ja_JP/EUC-JP

en_HK/ISO-8859-1

en_PH/ISO-8859-1

de_DE/ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro/ISO-8859-15

es_MX/ISO-8859-1

fa_IR/UTF-8

fr_FR/ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro/ISO-8859-15

it_IT/ISO-8859-1[/code]

----------

## mascanho

acrescenta isto:

```

C

en_HK

en_PH

en_US

en_US.utf8

POSIX

pt_PT

pt_PT@euro

pt_PT.utf8 

```

e recompila a glibc com a USE userlocales

```
USE="userlocales" emerge glibc
```

e pronto ta feito dps reboota e da um 

```
locale -a
```

 e vais ver ke tens isso bem .

----------

## Maragato

Fiz o que foi dito, meu locale -a ficou:

```
C

POSIX

de_DE

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE@euro

deutsch

en_HK

en_HK.iso88591

en_PH

en_PH.iso88591

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

es_MX

es_MX.iso88591

fa_IR

fa_IR.utf8

fr_FR

fr_FR.iso88591

fr_FR.iso885915@euro

fr_FR@euro

fran\uffffais

french

german

it_IT

it_IT.iso88591

italian

ja_JP

ja_JP.eucjp

ja_JP.ujis

ja_JP.utf8

japanese

japanese.euc

pt_BR

pt_BR.ansix341968

pt_BR.utf8

```

Mas o bug continua vou tentar recompilar o gnome-terminal agora.

----------

## mascanho

tens a "unicode" nas tuas USE ?

----------

## Maragato

 *mascanho wrote:*   

> tens a "unicode" nas tuas USE ?

 

onde seto isso? Por favor sejam sempre o mais específicos possível. Se for no make.conf eu tenho e recompilei o gnome-terminal com isso mas continuo com o bug dele apagar mais do que devia. Aqui tem o erro que tá dando:

ERROR (Invalid or incomplete or multibyte character or wide character ) converting data for child, dropping.

----------

## mascanho

sim no teu make.conf e recompilaste a glibc com unicode tb ?

----------

## Maragato

 *mascanho wrote:*   

> sim no teu make.conf e recompilaste a glibc com unicode tb ?

 

Sim.

----------

## mascanho

reboot e dps esperimenta dar um 

```
locale -a
```

 e posta ai

----------

## Maragato

locale -a

```
C

POSIX

de_DE

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE@euro

deutsch

en_HK

en_HK.iso88591

en_PH

en_PH.iso88591

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

es_MX

es_MX.iso88591

fa_IR

fa_IR.utf8

fr_FR

fr_FR.iso88591

fr_FR.iso885915@euro

fr_FR@euro

fran\uffffais

french

german

it_IT

it_IT.iso88591

italian

ja_JP

ja_JP.eucjp

ja_JP.ujis

ja_JP.utf8

japanese

japanese.euc

pt_BR

pt_BR.ansix341968

pt_BR.utf8

```

----------

## mascanho

ok parece estar tudo bem, nesse ponto cheka la o ke tens em 

```
/etc/rc.conf
```

 e posta ai, pk se n for dai o prob esta ta apps ke esta as usar

----------

## Maragato

Aqui está:

```
# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.22 2003/10/21 06:09:42 vapier Exp $

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.  This setting is used by the

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

KEYMAP="br-abnt2"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

#CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

# CONSOLETRANSALTION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then set CLOCK

# to "local".  This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/clock script.

CLOCK="UTC"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

#EDITOR="/bin/nano"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# Set PROTOCOLS to the protocols that you plan to use.  Gentoo Linux will only

# enable module auto-loading for these protocols, eliminating annoying module

# not found errors.

#

# NOTE: Do NOT uncomment the next lines, but add them to 'PROTOCOLS=...' line!!

#

# Num   Protocol

# 1:    Unix

# 2:    IPv4

# 3:    Amateur Radio AX.25

# 4:    IPX

# 5:    DDP / appletalk

# 6:    Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# 9:    X.25

# 10:   IPv6

# 11:   ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# 19:   Acorn Econet

# Most users want this:

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

#For IPv6 support:

#PROTOCOLS="1 2 10"

#For IPv6 support:

#PROTOCOLS="1 2 10"

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

#DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts is smart enouth to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enligtenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if a ~/.xsession exist, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (ex: kde-3.0.2)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

XSESSION="Gnome"

```

----------

## mascanho

ja esperimentaste mudar o 

```
KEYMAP="br-abnt2"
```

 ??

em todas as outras apps tens os Acentos e o ç a funcionar ?

----------

## Maragato

 *mascanho wrote:*   

> ja esperimentaste mudar o 
> 
> ```
> KEYMAP="br-abnt2"
> ```
> ...

 

Veja  bem como eu já descrevi no tópico o problema ocorre no terminal. Nos outros programas ele funciona.

----------

## mascanho

entao esperimenta por 

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

e 

```
KEYMAP="pt-latin1 euro2"
```

 no teu rc.conf se n funcar entao o prob esta na term ke keres usar

----------

## Maragato

 *mascanho wrote:*   

> entao esperimenta por 
> 
> ```
> CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
> ```
> ...

 

Após fazer isso devo fazer o que? Env-update? Fiz isso, bem, vou tentar outro terminal, mas no momento estou usando o terminal do gnome então ainda acredito que esse seja um erro de configuração meu e não do sistema.

----------

## mascanho

se fizeste tal e qual como te mencionaram em cima o problema deve ser da app.

mas tenta correr outra term pa veres se tb acontece

----------

## Maragato

 *mascanho wrote:*   

> se fizeste tal e qual como te mencionaram em cima o problema deve ser da app.
> 
> mas tenta correr outra term pa veres se tb acontece

 

Troquei pro Eterm e agora tudo funciona  :Smile: 

----------

## mascanho

esperimenta o mrxvt, e mesmo mnto bom, sim pk a varios terminais ke usam diferentes settings por exemplo o urxvt usa unicode UTF-8 e se n tiveres o sistema preparado para tal tb n vais ter algumas teclas, mas o mrxvt e so emergir e usar, e ate tem tabs o ke e uma grande vantagem e é bastante mais leve ke o Eterm

----------

## Mythos

.... tu e o rxvt  :Razz:  ... voltei ao gnome e ao gnome terminal, mas gostei de usar o xfce4 é simples e rápido  :Smile: 

tenho também o eterm e o terminal ...

já tive a experimentar o fvwm mas aquilo é preciso ter paciencia e tempo ...

----------

## mascanho

ehehe, n leste bem o post, eu disse Mrxvt sao coisas completamente diferentes, muito mesmo !! acredita. mas sao gostos !!!

eu gosto do meu  :Razz:   é GRANDE  :Laughing: 

----------

